# Tarantula Substrate - How offten do I Change?



## texascowboy1979 (Dec 2, 2008)

how often am I supposed to change the substrate?


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 2, 2008)

I have tanks that have not been changed in years. Spot clean goes a long ways. Just remove prey remains when you see them and take out T poo once and a while and you will be fine for a long time imo. If there are massive mite or mold issues at some point then you would do a change then.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Dec 2, 2008)

10-4 good buddy


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 3, 2008)

spot cleaning's all i ever do. and they're fine.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Dec 3, 2008)

i also agree that spot cleaning goes a long way but if its a humid or semi humid critter u may wanna average ur cleanings 3-5 months apart at most IMO. cuz regardless if u can see problems with mold or algae humidity causes issues. if its a completely dry species then the previous post'ers are probably 100% correct.


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 3, 2008)

how do u do those spot poo cleaning on the glass without harming ur T ??

//Tiago


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 3, 2008)

ReMoVeR said:


> how do u do those spot poo cleaning on the glass without harming ur T ??


put a cup over it!


----------



## ReMoVeR (Dec 3, 2008)

i mean what do u use, how do u do it? xD i know how to deli cup my T O do i?) LOL




//Tiago


----------



## sntcruzan (Dec 3, 2008)

Cover the T and spray the glass with water. Then take a paper towel and wipe it off. It may take a few times to get it clean. T poo is not that hard to wipe up.


----------



## Aragorn (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh, man....  I haven't change mine in years.  I was thinking about changing, but really never gotten around to it.  The enclosures look fine, though, no mold or mites, so I'm not worried.  I guess one of the advantage of keeping T's are that they are very low maintenance pets.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Dec 3, 2008)

So in a nut shell, as long as I clean their "house", the tarantulas should be fine... and only do compleat changes when I spot worms, mites or fungus...


----------



## Aragorn (Dec 3, 2008)

I believe you have the H. lavidums isn't that correct?  I know you do from the turtle forum.  I believe this species needs to be kept in a humid environment, so you may need change it more often than the one I have because mine are kept in a bone dried substrate.  I believe the wet substrate may cause bacteria to build up more and attracts gnats and fungus, so definitely clean it out more often.  That's why I don't keep species like this.


----------



## texascowboy1979 (Dec 3, 2008)

Aragorn said:


> I believe you have the H. lavidums isn't that correct?  I know you do from the turtle forum.  I believe this species needs to be kept in a humid environment, so you may need change it more often than the one I have because mine are kept in a bone dried substrate.  I believe the wet substrate may cause bacteria to build up more and attracts gnats and fungus, so definitely clean it out more often.  That's why I don't keep species like this.


Yes... Turtleforum member...

My H. Lividums substrate is kept half moist... its not dry and not wet.. it is moist... I dont let water build up because of mold or fugus or gross ness... so its like a moist dry mixture... after those worms... i diecided it was too moist the 1st time..


----------



## Widowman10 (Dec 3, 2008)

or just use a sponge, it comes off quickly with a stroke of a damp sponge...


----------

